# Tripe day!



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I can't truly describe accurately just how much I hate the smell of fresh green unrinsed tripe!! I spend hours cutting this stuff up because I love my dog.



120lbs of grossness.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!

My husband told me if I EVER bring that stuff in the house again.....he will divorce me!!!!! LOL :rofl:

Says he'll try and put up with the Sardines but definitely NOT Tripe!

GOOD Luck!

Moms


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Momto2GSDs said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!
> 
> My husband told me if I EVER bring that stuff in the house again.....he will divorce me!!!!! LOL :rofl:
> 
> ...


mine said the same, and if l ever, ever do bone broth in the house again, my family will kill me and feed me to the dogs.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

OMG, that bad.... Got a garage


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> mine said the same, and if l ever, ever do bone broth in the house again, my family will kill me and feed me to the dogs.


 LOL

Saphire must have a SUPER - TOLERANT family!

You GO girl!

Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Debanneball said:


> OMG, that bad.... Got a garage


Heeey Debanneball!

Have you ever smelled this stuff .... FRESH????

It permeates the air and everything around it! :laugh: Garage wouldn't even help! LOL

Moms


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Made me barf just looking at it.

I thought it was bad cutting up hearts and kidneys and liver and spooning tripe out of a can. I soooo respect and admire you:laugh:

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Love how your dogs nose is pressed up against it. He's probably thinking "Ohhh yahhh that's the stuff...mmmmm smell that goodness!"


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

NOT allowed in the house soooooo it's me in the backyard.
It does permeate EVERYTHING lol. I honestly can't think of anything that smells worse. 
Gus hasn't left my side and grabbing pieces every chance he gets.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Saphire said:


> NOT allowed in the house soooooo it's me in the backyard.
> It does permeate EVERYTHING lol. I honestly can't think of anything that smells worse.
> Gus hasn't left my side and grabbing pieces every chance he gets.


Your masked picture is hilarious. Thanks for the chuckle but I do feel your pain. Somehow it's funny when its someone else's turn. lol Sorry!!  It always amazes me how crazy they are over such smelly stuff.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

And I thought I was good buying 2lb frozen tubes of green tripe lol!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Saphire said:


> I can't truly describe accurately just how much I hate the smell of fresh green unrinsed tripe!! I spend hours cutting this stuff up because I love my dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 120lbs of grossness.



I don't know how you do it! 
Just looking at the picture makes me want to vomit.
I think I'll just skip lunch...and maybe supper, too.
I guess I should thank you for helping my diet...


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

7 of these....
Mmmmmmmmm


After removing the fat and cutting into pieces...ready to double bag and freeze.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I purchase all of mine pre-ground or chunked.

If you think beef tripe smells bad, don't even go near Buffalo tripe!! It smells at LEAST 12x worse. My husband barely notices when I feed ground beef tripe, but OMG, when I get the Buffalo tripe I hear about how bad the smell is everytime I open the big container that holds it safe in the fridge LOL

Lamb tripe is eaqually smelly to beef, though some claim it has a lighter fragrance.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm very lucky to have found a place willing to sell to me.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

If its okay to ask, how much did you pay for all of that?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I pay by the stomach. Each is $10 and weigh anywhere from 20-30lbs each. Todays cost was $70. There is a lot of fat that needs to be removed and disposed of but it's surprisingly light.
Time intensive to cut up and sharp hunting knife is needed.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I couldn't do it....I've always hated menudo so I probably couldn't do it. I remember that smell as a child and it does not bring back fond memories LOL


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Saphire said:


> I'm very lucky to have found a place willing to sell to me.


You are lucky. I have a really hard time trying to get the fresh. The farmer that I get most of my raw from will not sell the tripe. Any of the butchers at the market are the same. They really don't want to deal with it. Until I am able to find a local supplier I have to get it from a neighbouring province when available or buy frozen.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

kelbonc said:


> You are lucky. I have a really hard time trying to get the fresh. The farmer that I get most of my raw from will not sell the tripe. Any of the butchers at the market are the same. They really don't want to deal with it. Until I am able to find a local supplier I have to get it from a neighbouring province when available or buy frozen.


I have very strict conditions from where I buy it. The inspector is allowing it for now but I must provide labeled bins with my name and very large print "DOG FOOD". Most inspectors done allow it I'm told.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It is such good stuff. I cut it up in large one-meal chunks so she has to rip it apart.
I get mine at $5.00 a piece. usually get two each time. Cool days are nice so the flies are not that bad. In the summer the flies, the big blackish green ones, are horrendous. I cut it up in the yard with dog behind the fence. I don't mind the smell at all. After 40 years you'll get used to it, especially since they like it so much and it is like medicine for their bodies. Freezing this huge amount takes time though.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

You're deal is even better!!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG There is NOTHING worse than the smell of tripe!

I get it fresh in 20 pound bags and I separate it into 1 pound bags. ONCE, and only ONCE have I dropped the 20 pound bag (it's fresh - NOT frozen) ... the bag burst open and tripe went EVERYWHERE and I mean EVERYWHERE. 

I almost died ... I've got a pretty hard core stomach - I'd make a great ER nurse LOL, but this? 

I cleaned up as much as I could and then I brought Kyleigh in from outside and let her slurp away until she was done! 

It took me 4 hours to clean the appliances, the walls, the ceiling ... god it was gross!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Teach me about tripe... The benefits for a dog, exactly what is is (honestly don't know a thing about it...thought it was fish) and, if its that smelly, does the dog smell after eating it...do you feed it raw or cooked.. Thanks.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Omgggg you brought it into your house? ? 
Braveheart for sure!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Fun anecdote: last week in the store I overheard people talking about raising and slaughtering their own meat. I thought it was about beef so I took the courage to ask them if they could save me the, to be discarded, organs and tripe. She said, "Sure" and asked what tripe was, so I explained it. But then I found out that they were talking about pigs. She didn't know that pigs didn't have a tripe. Oops! Miscommunication on both sides.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Debanneball said:


> Teach me about tripe... The benefits for a dog, exactly what is is (honestly don't know a thing about it...thought it was fish) and, if its that smelly, does the dog smell after eating it...do you feed it raw or cooked.. Thanks.


I feed it raw and you have to get it GREEN - if its white, it's no good.

I wrote a blog about tripe here:
Ironhide Kennels: Tripe: Nature's Multivitamin!

It is an absolute staple in my house, my dogs get cranky when the freezer runs out LOL


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Debanneball said:


> Teach me about tripe... The benefits for a dog, exactly what is is (honestly don't know a thing about it...thought it was fish) and, if its that smelly, does the dog smell after eating it...do you feed it raw or cooked.. Thanks.


If you don't want the mess: order from GreenTripe.Com Main Index
If you don't care about the mess or feeling like a butcher/scavenger: contact local custom butchers and ask if they can save the green tripe for you. You may have to explain about raw feeding as sometimes they are reluctant to do it. Make sure they won't rinse it as that's where the good stuff resides.

You feed it raw. Never cooked; it removes the nutrients and I can not even imagine how your kitchen will smell. It should look like the one in Saphire's pictures. It's best when you cut it up not to have the dogs around. 

My dog(s) don't smell after eating it. If you feed large chunks, they shake it before chewing it up. Then they will find every little morsel afterwards.

I fed a litter of foster pups long strips of tripe and they all turned into miniature wolves as if they had caught it themselves. Hilarious.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Saphire said:


> Omgggg you brought it into your house? ?
> Braveheart for sure!!


LOL Yes, it in the kitchen ... much easier to reallocate ... or so I thought that day ... I've never dropped it again!

Thank god it was summer and I could open all the windows!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

So its classified as a meal, not a treat...


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Can be used as both!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Kyleigh said:


> OMG There is NOTHING worse than the smell of tripe!
> 
> I get it fresh in 20 pound bags and I separate it into 1 pound bags. ONCE, and only ONCE have I dropped the 20 pound bag (it's fresh - NOT frozen) ... the bag burst open and tripe went EVERYWHERE and I mean EVERYWHERE.
> 
> ...



OMG, did you have to use the word "slurp"??
I am going to definitely vomit now. Lol.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Today was our tripe day. Last year I got them for $5.00 each. Now the price is $10.00; still very reasonable. Normally they have them ready in plastic bags. I couldn't find the lid to my tub so I went with just the tub. No plastic bags this time so I drove half an hour with an open tub with two fresh green tripes in the car, next to Deja, thankfully in her crate, otherwise..... The smell was pretty strong. Yield: 40+ meals! Such a treasure to have in the freezer.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> Today was our tripe day. Last year I got them for $5.00 each. Now the price is $10.00; still very reasonable. Normally they have them ready in plastic bags. I couldn't find the lid to my tub so I went with just the tub. No plastic bags this time so I drove half an hour with an open tub with two fresh green tripes in the car, next to Deja, thankfully in her crate, otherwise..... The smell was pretty strong. Yield: 40+ meals! Such a treasure to have in the freezer.


Ahahahahaha did simular thing the first time I picked it up. I had no idea what it was. Gus was 6 months old or so and I had him loose in my mazda 4 with fresh tripe in plastic bag....the lady looked at me like I was insane.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Saphire said:


> Ahahahahaha did simular thing the first time I picked it up. I had no idea what it was. Gus was 6 months old or so and I had him loose in my mazda 4 with fresh tripe in plastic bag....the lady looked at me like I was insane.



:rofl: Did he open it?
Another one: years ago when I still had 4 dogs I picked up a large open container with fresh beef knuckles. Put it on the back seat of my SUV and the 4 dogs behind a dog barrier in the back. Mr. nr 1 snarled every one to the very back of the car and stood guard all the way home. Thankfully no fights while driving.
We learn along the way. Makes for funny scenes.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> :rofl: Did he open it?


I put the bag on the floor of front seat. I also had no idea of the smell until that trip. The lady thought I was insane and once I got to smell it, I knew I WAS insane. Gus would have never left it alone if in the back seat with him.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Tongue twister: tripe trip


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't know how you would get the smell of fresh tripe out of a car.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I don't know how you would get the smell of fresh tripe out of a car.


Opening up all windows and spray the entire inside with Lysol spray. Nobody will ever know  
Nothing spilled, so it was "just" the smell.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You guys crack me up. The closest I came to that was a frozen one. I left it in the pantry to defrost, and the Ziploc bag in which it was leaked.

Thank goodness I had the foresight to place the thing on a cookie sheet.

Unfortunately, it stunk up the entire pantry, and my husband was not pleased when he went in there to get some chocolate wafers. :rofl:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Tripe does not enter the house, ever. I let it thaw overnight in the garage aka Deja's kitchen


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


>


That looks like it has been rinsed, which removes many of the good nutrients that are so beneficial and unique. The tripe I get is green/brown and loaded with juices and half digested grass.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

It's really hard to find unrinsed green tripe. I think buying it from anywhere but the abattoirs means it will be rinsed.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> That looks like it has been rinsed, which removes many of the good nutrients that are so beneficial and unique. The tripe I get is green/brown and loaded with juices and half digested grass.


Yep, you spotted correctly--rinsed! I will have to ask them why. 

But even so, it is better than canned or dehydrated. Or none :wild:

I actually found a slaughterhouse in the area, I am trying to get up my nerve to call them. Even more difficult will be to convince my husband to give me his truck so I can bring tripe home.

Speaking of tripe, I'm thinking I may have to feed it somewhere where he can't put a chunk on his bed, as he did this morning


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

Debanneball said:


> Teach me about tripe... The benefits for a dog, exactly what is is (honestly don't know a thing about it...thought it was fish) and, if its that smelly, does the dog smell after eating it...do you feed it raw or cooked.. Thanks.


I also thought it was fish when I first started reading.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am sure my butcher brings it back in a barrel. You have to convince them sometimes that you really need to gross stuff and be prepared to do the dirty work. Feed them outside, always. They usually shake the large pieces before starting to eat so step back! I cut it up in one-piece meals.
They don't smell afterwards. Somehow they manage to keep their muzzle clean. But when they sit in front of you, breathing in your face, yes, you can smell it, but then I forget about it.
And OMG, never cook it!! You kill the good stuff and I can only imagine how your kitchen will smell and the risk of bacteria too.
My dog(s) eat on the lawn.


----------

